# Feeling tired after a meal?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Does anyone else feel tired after eating a meal? No matter how healthy? I mean like to the point where you are yawning, you are too fatigued to drive, your eyes feel heavy?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes. Since I've cut out wheat and dairy for the most part, I don't feel that way anymore. Back when I ate wheat all the time I'd feel bloated and exhausted, I'd sometimes have to go to sleep. IDK if that's your issue.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I always get food coma, though especially after eating foods high in triglycerides. Something about having a full stomach just makes me feel lazy and sluggish. A good meal will lull me to sleep.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Most of the time, yeah. I always wonder how people are able to drive back home after eating out. I usually feel so sleepy that I feel like I'd crash the car (thankfully, no, I don't drive. You're all safe).


----------



## AngelInnocent (May 27, 2012)

Exercise!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Probably something in those hundreds of meds you take.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Noca said:


> Does anyone else feel tired after eating a meal? No matter how healthy? I mean like to the point where you are yawning, you are too fatigued to drive, your eyes feel heavy?


Yes I get that way all the time. I skip breakfast and lunch alot then I eat dinner and my body uses up all its energy to digest the load I just gave it..

My Dr. says I have to treat my body like a coal stove, throw alittle coal in at a time, put too much in at once the flame will smother and go out.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Eat smaller meals. Some foods have chemicals that make you drowsy. I think of lions lounging around after they eat a meal.
And when you eat you send more blood flow to the intestines, which means a lower output to the brain, at least that makes sense to me.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Some foods make me tired. I'm certain I have a sensitivity to wheat and gluten. I get extreme fatigue, body aches and headaches. It's especially bad when I eat wheat bread..I'm just completely wiped out after eating it. I've been cutting all of that out of my diet. I'm still tired after eating sometimes, but it's not nearly as bad.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Possibly the wheat (as stated) or animal proteins/fats. They're very hard to digest, so take all your energy, and then don't even digest properly. Try taking some digestive enzymes with meals, and eat smaller, more frequent meals.


----------



## Marinas Florin (Mar 21, 2013)

It all depends on your meal content. If you eat big meals with lots of carbohydrates, they can cause sleepiness.

An alternative should be to start exercising and also check out intermittent fasting: http://www.nobsbb.com/intermittent-fasting-diet-plan-weight-loss/


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reactive_hypoglycemia ?


----------

